
This is the ad that could sink Carly Fiorina’s campaign - smacktoward
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2015/09/17/this-is-the-ad-that-might-kill-carly-fiorinas-campaign/
======
dang
Political horse race stories are off topic here. Please don't post political
stories to HN unless there is something unusually interesting about them.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

